# Minimum hours you can work



## evn2021 (May 1, 2022)

I have worked at target since September. It started out as just a college job, and then I realized they will pay for some of my school (I take classes through Purdue global.) However, I’m getting married and want more of a “real job” like M-F, 9-5. I have to stay working at target until I graduate though since it’s worth it for how much they pay for my school. All that to say, is it possible to work one 4hr shift on a Saturday and that be it? Will they allow that?


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 1, 2022)

Each store is different so, it depends on your EtL. We have some college kids at my store who only work weekends but, they work both Saturday and Sunday 7-8 hour shifts. I don’t think there is any rule that says you can’t work only one 4 hour shift a week. My advice ask your ETL.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 1, 2022)

Depends on your store. My team had one TM who only worked one four hour shift on Saturdays, but he couldn’t limit his availability to a particular four hours.


----------



## Fluttervale (May 1, 2022)

I would be good with it but none of my peers in my store would.  It’s very store and lead dependent.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 2, 2022)

Going on demand may be allowed.


----------

